

Color schemes for Sublime Text 2 and Textmate - usaphp
https://github.com/daylerees/colour-schemes?hn

======
flyosity
Nice themes! It's pretty cool to see all these screenshots and the background
color leaking into the tabs... I'm the designer of the Sublime Text UI theme
and Jon was adamant about making the tab background using the color of the
theme background color. It was really, really hard (lots of PNGs and lots of
switching between PNGs depending on the luminosity of the background color,
lots of pixel tweaking) and it's not perfect for all luminosity values, but
these screenshots make it look pretty snazzy :)

~~~
swah
So, do you have any updates on ST2 development? The quiet has been going for
too long :)

~~~
Already__Taken
ST2 is out. Your ST1 licence should work with ST2 which is nice of them.

Not guarantees that's the case for ST3.

Oh and you could have been using the development builds for ST2 for quite some
time, it worked quite nicely for me.

~~~
swah
Sure, I mean there haven't been new releases for a while :) thanks anyway

------
msluyter
I think these are all quite nice, however... am I the only person out there
who likes comments to show up in a nice bright color (my preference, usually a
bright terminal green). The faded comment look that most of these share is
really hard for me to read.

~~~
SiVal
I prefer faded comments, because some of my code is quite heavily commented.
The code itself is what I always read, and I want it to jump out at me. The
comments are background info, observations, sometimes wordy descriptions of
why things are the way they are, and so on. If I've been away from the code
for a while, I'll read the comments to help reestablish the context, refresh
my memory of failed experiments, of shortcuts, optimizations, and so on. Most
of the time, I don't need to read these comments, so having them faded into
the background works for me in every way except for the briefer, more urgent
type of comment that SHOULD jump out.

One thing I would like to have is an editor that responded to tags within
comments (so it wouldn't be a part of the programming lang syntax, but just a
convention used by the programmer) which would apply different colors to
different types of comments. I would then use a faded color for wordy
background info or comments needed by anyone proposing to change the code but
not needed for reading the code, brighter colors for brief comments on the
intent of a chunk of code (making the code easier to skim) and maybe a very
bright color for WARNING, or FIXME, or STUB-ONLY, or TODO, etc.

~~~
Cthulhu_
I kinda disagree; if your comments, observations etc don't JUMP OUT AT YOU
READ THIS THIS IS IMPORTANT!1one, they're not important, apparently. This also
goes for other people's code, really. There is often a difference between code
and comments, which causes people to read the code instead of the comments.
However, one cause is that comments don't draw the attention because they're
often in a dimmed, 'this is not important' color scheme - the other is that
there's too much comments that don't add value to the code.

~~~
akkartik
I found this thread fascinating. It seems the more heavily people comment, the
less they care about reading comments all the time:
<http://akkartik.name/blog/2012-11-24-18-10-36-soc>.

It's almost like there's a law of conservation at work. The law of
conservation of human attention. Comments can be used either as background hum
or as salient landmarks.

------
Brajeshwar
I really love the Tomorrow Theme - <https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-
theme>

~~~
pooriaazimi
Tomorrow (and base16, its next incarnation) are awesome. But there's one thing
I like about Pastie more: the way it _highlights_ literal strings (and
heredocs and herestrings)...

look at this image:
[http://steverandytantra.com/gridfs/4fff15cc1c1cc6a0cb00000c-...](http://steverandytantra.com/gridfs/4fff15cc1c1cc6a0cb00000c-soda-
theme.png)

~~~
notmyname
You may be interested in "Made of Code" [http://madeofcode.com/posts/29-photo-
my-new-textmate-theme-8...](http://madeofcode.com/posts/29-photo-my-new-
textmate-theme-8220-made-of-code-8221-mdash-download-9-feb-2010-update-t)

Sample of Made of code theme in SL2: <http://d.not.mn/made_of_code_sample.png>
(the code is
[https://github.com/openstack/swift/blob/master/swift/proxy/c...](https://github.com/openstack/swift/blob/master/swift/proxy/controllers/base.py#L602))

~~~
knes
I have tried a couple of color scheme and for me Made Of Code is the best, by
far!

------
danberger
Open Terminal...

    
    
      cd /Users/dan/Library/Application Support/Sublime Text 2/Packages
      git clone https://github.com/daylerees/colour-schemes
    

In Sublime -> Preferences -> Color Scheme

~~~
Achshar
But this would require git, right? i use mercurial and don't have git
installed.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Nobody's stopping you from installing Git alongside Mercurial; even if you're
not going to use it on a day to day basis, things like sublime text themes and
whatnots are easily installed with a git clone.

~~~
Torn
Yeah use the right tool for the job, and don't be afraid to try out others,
even if you've already 'picked a stack' for your latest project.

------
Luyt
I use a very simple color scheme for Textmate. Basically black text on a
light-yellowish background, with only string literals and comments in a
subdued color. I have found that syntax highlighting with many colors
distracts from the code. [http://www.michielovertoom.com/incoming/textmate-
colorscheme...](http://www.michielovertoom.com/incoming/textmate-
colorscheme.png)

------
daylerees
Hi all,

Dayle Rees here, glad you like my themes! If you do, please remember to star
the repo! Also if you like some of the themes, but would prefer them slightly
different, please let me know using the github issues feature and I will
create an alternate version! Also taking requests the same way!

Thanks!

~~~
lobster_johnson
I like the colours, but the schemes are incomplete. Most egregiously, there is
no colour setting for variables, which affects Ruby, where you want instance
variables ("@foo") to be colorized.

The colorization for indent guides is much too high-contrast for me. I don't
look at indent guides unless I am "lost" in a particular region of nesting.

Likewise, too much contrast for trailing spaces. Sure, I want to see when I am
erroneously inserting trailing whitespace myself, but I often have to work on
other people's files, and I don't such a file to light up like a Christmas
tree when it's full of trailing spaces. (And usually I don't want to fix them,
either. It's bad gitiquette to correct other people's bad tabs/trailing space
unless you are intentionally creating a patch to fix those things.)

Screen shots comparing my current theme (modified version of Monokai) with
yours: <http://i.imgur.com/dkcPh.png>, <http://i.imgur.com/WYubo.png>. (Notice
subtle indent/space colorization, and variable colorization.)

~~~
subpixel
+1 for instance variable colorization

~~~
lobster_johnson
This is my theme, if anyone is interested: <https://gist.github.com/4140677>

------
giu
By changing the general theme, the background color of the build panel won't
change automatically (screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/35N6Z.png>).

You can change the build panel's background color (in Ubuntu) by editing the
~/.config/sublime-text/\Packages\Theme - Default\Widget.sublime-settings file
and replacing the current line in the file with

    
    
       "color_scheme": "Packages/Color Scheme - Default/<insert-your-current-theme>.tmTheme"

~~~
swah
Also, if you get a messed up window when changing UI themes (happens in W7),
two F11's (fullsreen) make it ok again.

------
leak
Does anyone know of a them for Sublime that looks exactly like Chrome?

~~~
evanwalsh
This is the best theme I've found: <https://github.com/buymeasoda/soda-theme>

~~~
leak
Thanks!

~~~
swah
For Chrome like tab styles, set "soda_classic_tabs": true in your user config.

------
Benferhat
The font color for comments is too close to the background color -- could use
some more contrast. This goes for almost all of the included themes.

------
metastew
I'm a huge fan of Phoenix Theme and Color Schemes.
<https://github.com/netatoo/phoenix-theme>

It's based off Soda Theme. Currently I'm using Tomorrow-Night Color Scheme,
but I'm digging the Dark Green and Dark Blue too. You can also configure color
of folders and tabs.

------
joria
At <http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community> (package control website),
there are tons of color schemes (just search for scheme) with their
corresponding github repo (most of them with screenshots to preview).

------
mihaifm
Something with less colors: [https://raw.github.com/mihaifm/Visual-
Studio.tmTheme/master/...](https://raw.github.com/mihaifm/Visual-
Studio.tmTheme/master/screen.png)

------
safetyscissors
Any vim ports?

~~~
jrajav
You can convert any Textmate/ST2 theme to Vim using this tool:
<http://coloration.sickill.net/>

I've used it myself, it works great.

~~~
ddfreyne
That app does not seem to be working correctly ATM, but you can use the
commandline tools for converting: <https://github.com/sickill/coloration>

~~~
udp
Coloration is fantastic - the converted VIM versions of the schemes are in the
repository now.

------
antihero
Obligatory plug for my own Dogs colour scheme:
<https://github.com/radiosilence/dogs-colour-scheme>

------
kentwistle
Awesome selection I especially like the font!

There is plenty of themes listed here as well <http://textmatetheme.com/>

------
sirn
Seems like this is now available in Sublime Package Control via the "Dayle
Rees Color Schemes" package name.

------
hayksaakian
Install instructions would be helpful.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Install ST2 Package Manager
(<http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control>)

Cmd+Shift+P -> "Install..." -> [name of theme] -> [enter] -> done.

(editted) Ugh, apparently these are not in the package manger. Call me lazy
but I'm not going to clone these on all four of the machines I use ST2 on.
(The "ugh" seems unappreciative, that was more due to my incorrect assumption;
don't mean to sound ungrateful, a couple of these look very excellent.)

~~~
SquareWheel
>I'm not going to clone these on all four of the machines I use ST2 on.

I use a portable version of Sublime 2 synced via Dropbox. It works pretty
well. One copy of settings/themes/snippets.

~~~
swah
Was getting too many conflicts moving from home to work, trying to sync only
Packages/User with Git now.

------
nnq
sweet ...but every time I find a new favorite color scheme, it only lasts for
a week max ...after this some part of my brain pulls me into changing back to
my good ol' Visual Studio-like color scheme ...wonder if this happens to
anyone else too

------
photorized
Looking at these makes me want to write code again. Clean, elegant code.
Weird.

~~~
chrisrogers
Stranger yet, the code example is PHP.

------
madprops
i'm using carbonight now because i'm a boring person

------
niyazpk
What is the font used in the screenshots?

~~~
micahgoulart
The editor used in the screenshots is Sublime Text 2 on Mac OSX with the font
Source Code Pro.

[http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-
pro....](http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-pro.html)

~~~
swah
That font changes so much with "font_options": ["directwrite"], on and off -
any idea which one is closer to the designer intentions?

------
azat_co
Gorgeous, many thanks!

------
magg
can you add the default theme from smultron/fraise??

------
wildranter
Very well balanced color palettes, beautiful. Thanks for this!

Does anyone know how to convert them to Xcode? I googled around but didn't
find anything to get the job done.

